# Do Red & Force use the same inner chainring?



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

I there a difference between the inner chainrings of the Red and Force groups? I'm shopping for 39T inner chainring. Some retailers list it as Red, others as Force. Universal Cycles even lists it with both groups with different prices! The manufacturer number is always the same, 11.6215.079.000.

Anyway, I was just hoping somebody could definitively say there is no difference between Red and Force inner chainring.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

There is no difference. Only the fact that some will pay more for the one branded RED.


----------



## 4bikes (Sep 9, 2011)

frdfandc said:


> There is no difference. Only the fact that some will pay more for the one branded RED.


Good to know.


----------

